# Did Actress Anne Hathaway Really Buy A BMW i3?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Academy-award winning actress enjoys a spin around LA in BMW's new electric city car, but did she actually buy it? Probably not. Here's why.

More...


----------



## Inframan (Jan 30, 2011)

One ugly car.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I want an electric Jeep.


----------

